
Coding Horror: Paying Down Your Technical Debt - twampss
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001230.html
======
ojbyrne
The original article was better. It's a few links lower on the front page
right now:

<http://martinfowler.com/bliki/TechnicalDebt.html>

Much much better. To the point where this feels narcissistic.

~~~
rayvega
Agreed. Same goes for the discussion and comments for Fowler's article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=496285>

------
strider24
"No matter how talented and smart the software developers, all these tiny
deferments begin to add up and cumulatively weigh on the project, dragging it
down. My latest project is no different."

Atwood thinks too highly of himself for my liking. Just saying.

------
rads
Jeff Atwood's posts read like brochures. I wish he'd stop the bold type and
barely relevant graphics.

